# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Finger Induced Lucid Dream (FILD)

## Swikity

Hey everybody.
I realized that the other FILD tutorial is down, so I thought that I'd make another in the meantime.
Personally, for the type of sleeper that I am, FILD works best for me.
I have now had several LD's per night whild FILDing.

*Overview*
If you are the type of person who wakes up after a dream in the middle of the night, FILD is perfect for you. 
I find that the best thing about FILD for me is that it is simple to get into. It is the perfect method for beginners, as you don't enter Sleep Paralysis, therefore it is much less intimidating. 

*Preperation*
Like all LD methods, you will need to have an average level of dream recall. Personally, the best method to increase dream recall is to make a dream journal. Find a book and a pen, and keep it sitting at your nightside table at night. It also helps if you have a lamp by your bed so you can turn it on right when you wake up. Once you wake up after a dream, the last thing in the world you want to do is turn on a light and start writing in your journal. But the thing is, the longer you wait, the less of the dream you will remember. I remember several instances when I would wake up from a dream being totally tired, and thinking to myself "I'll be able to remember this when I wake up". Sure enough, by the time I woke up, I didn't even remember a little thing from my dream. Persistance is the key.

*Getting Into a FILD*
Alright, I guess you could do this at any time, or try it when you first go to bed, but it works better when you do it sometime within your REM period (4-6 hours after you fall asleep). Here you have one of three options:

a) You could let your body wake up natrually after a dream
b) Train your body to wake up after a dream
c) Set an alarm to wake you up during your REM period

Whatever option you chose, you will be able to see them in the following posts in order.

----------


## Swikity

If you chose this option, you most likely wake up after a dream naturally.
This is what I use, and there isn't really much to explain from here.
When you wake naturally, you can follow the directions in the post entitled "What Now".

Search "What Now" in your browser to continue. (no spaces)

----------


## Swikity

This could be either a very time-consuming process, or it could be a breeze.
This could also be done several ways, but I perfer my own "Water Technique".

Place a glass of water (Juice sometimes works better) on a nightside table, or on the headboard of your bed.
Just make sure it is somewhere that you can easily grab it in the middle of the night.

Make sure you're thirsty when you go to bed, as this is exactly what this technique works on.
When you go to bed, take a big sip of your water/juice.
This will feel really refreshing.
While you are starting to sleep, you should feel a temptation to take a sip of your water/juice.
You can go ahead and do that, but just don't drink it all.

Now in the middle of the night, usually during your REM period, you will wake up to take a sip from your drink.

You can now move on to the next step.

Search "What Now" (no spaces) to continue.

----------


## Swikity

All you really have to do here is set your alarm a few hours after you go to sleep.
The REM period ranges from person to person, but it is usually somewhere in between 4 and 6 hours into your sleep. Thats only when it starts though.

Just set your alarm to whatever you find works best, and then you should be able to move onto the next step.

You will find the next step on the following post.

----------


## Swikity

Alright, you have successfully awaken from your REM period. Good job.
Now comes the easy part.
Some people say that you can't move at all.
This would help, as it would get you to sleep sooner, but that isn't really an option if you set your alarm.

There are two types of FILD that you can do:

For the first one, all you have to do, is flick your fingers together. I usually flick my index finger and my middle finger against each other back and forth. This stimilates a part of the brain that keeps your mind awake, but your body asleep.
After a while (sometimes as little as 10 seconds, other times as long as a few minutes) you might start to see some changes in your breathing, or that your eyes are flying around in your head. You may also see some visions flowing past your eyes.
Stick with this a little while, until you are sure that you have entered a dream state.

For the second one, you have to move your fingers ever so slightly. Its like your playing two keys on a piano, but very slightly and slowly.
Some people stretch their fingers out while doing it.
This is wrong, as your fingers have to be relaxed so they are a bit bent like in the picture below:

Correct:


Wrong:




Reality checks have to be a little different in this process, as if you aren't really dreaming, and you lift your head up to do a clock reality check and your still awake, then you have just kissed your LD goodbye.

I find the best RC for me is a breathing one.
Basically close off the nasal passage in the back of your throaght and breathe through your nose. It seems that there is a muscle that stops you from breathing through your nose when this happens. I have also noticed that this muscle automatically blocks the nasal passage when you swallow. Its hard to explain, but you should know what I mean.
Thanks to Marvo for posting that in another thread.
And remember, False Awakenings are very common with this kind of lucid induction, so be sure to lots of Reality Checks.







*FAQ*






> How fast are you supposed to flick your fingers?



You don't really flick them as much as you slowly move them up and down. 
For example, place your index finger and your middle finger on two keys on your keyboard.
Barely alternate moving them just enough so that the keys only wiggle a little bit.
This makes you concentrate on your fingers more.







> Would it also work if i moved my foot, or must it be a finger?



Probably not.
You couldn't get the correct feeling while using a foot.
I mean, if you have both of your arms cut off, sure you could try it. But I would just stick to what is known to work.








> what exactly do you mean by "get up"? Do you mean just open my eyes, or just sit up, or actually stand up?



When "get up and turn off your alarm" is mentioned it means to simply turn off your alarm.
It doesn't actually mean to get up, walk around a bit and then turn it off.
You want to stay as sleepy as possible.








> ok, so if you do a reality check, and you are in fact dreaming, what do you do?



First thing I usually do (since its usually dark in my room) is I try to make it daytime.
Then I usually increase the clarity of the dream by rubbing my hands together, then I fly out the window.








> when you slip into a dream, your dream will start with you in your room in your bed?



What you've described is a False Awakening. 
They are very common with this method.

One of a few things will happen:

-The most common is that you will do a reality check, while in your bed still, and you will find that you're dreaming.
-You will wake up in the room that you fell asleep in. The room looks the exact same as when you fell asleep. Can trick you into going back to bed.
-You could have a False Awakening in somewhere totally different from your room, such as your class room.
-You can enter a dream scene if you get into it enough.
If your thinking about your classroom the whole entire time your doing this, you could very well wake up in your classroom. The tricky thing is that you aren't lucid at this point, and everything seems so realistic that your body will just take it as normal. Thats why you have to trian yourself to do reality checks whenever you see something out of the ordinary, or throughout the day.








> One thing I don't understand, how can continously moving your fingers get you into a LD so fast?



Immagine this:
You have already entered your REM state. You wake up in the middle of the night and you are very tired. 
If you go back to bed, you will fall asleep within seconds.
Same thing happens if you are trying to FILD.








> Is 10:15 to 3:10 enough for the REM cycle to began?



Usually, the REM period takes about 4-7 hours to start.
It can differ from person to person though, as mine starts less than an hour after I fall asleep.
You be the judge.
If you can remember any dreams from that night when you wake up, you have already entered your REM state.








> I tried FILDing when I was just going to sleep and as I did I saw some interesting HI. As I continued, I felt like my body was going to sleep and the HI got more vivid. But I opened my eyes because the HI was seemingly taking a long time to form into a dream scene. Any Suggestions concerning that?



Just be patient. When it starts taking that long, try to kind of step into the images. 








> I do the reality check, it succeeds, but the I can't seem to get my eyes open. It's such a struggle to open them in the dream that I'm afraid I'm not actually asleep and I'm going to ruin it for myself. Anyone else run into this?



Just try to open your eyes. If your reality check proves your dreaming, then there shouldn't be any problem with opening your eyes.
Just try to immagine them opening, as Marvo said.








> Now would this work good for naps in the afternoon too? Becasue you usually go right into REM then also.



Yeah, it should work. I've never tried, but you can usually enter REM quite fast during naps.
But the thing is, it might take a really long time.








> so do you actually tap your fingers against your leg or whatever or do you just keep your hand resting on its back so that the fingers hit nothing?



Whatever works best for you. I usually do it against my matress so I can feel my fingers moving slightly. I find this works for me, so thats why I use it. You might work differently.








> I set my phone to go off at 4 in the morning and vibrate while its in the pocket I'll be laying on, will that be enough?



Should do it. Depends how deep you sleep.
And did you try my water method?
That trained me to get up originally.









> How do you do FILD, when getting waked up by an alarm?



Getting woken up by an alarm is pretty much the same. Just turn off your alarm as usual. The only reason it is better to not use an alarm is because it is easier to fall back to sleep.

Lay in bed for a while until you know that you are almost 100&#37; going to fall asleep in a matter of seconds.
Then you should start moving your fingers.
It works a lot better if you move them very slightly, as I find that it it makes your mind concentrate on it more.








> I tried it last night... with an alarm clock. The alarm clock woke me, but I thought I was still dreaming. By the time I realized I was awake, I was too awake. Any suggestions?



Just make sure that once you hear the alarm go off, you fly up and shut it off.








> I tried the one with that glass of water last night. I woke up too late though, it was like 5:30 and already light out. Maybe I just have to be more thirsty?



It being light out isn't always that bad.
It makes it so if and when you have a FA, you won't wake up in complete and total darkness.

The thirstier the better.








> which do you find more effective, the thirst one or the alarm clock?



I automatically wake up at the end of dreams but if I were to use one, it would be the water one. I find the water more effective, but if you are a super deep sleeper, then an alarm clock would be better. 








> when is the right sleep stage to do this in?



The correct stage to do this in is during your REM pattern. Your REM pattern starts after about 5 hours of you sleeping. For me its about 2-3, but apparently I am very different from most people because of how soon it starts.









> How long does the REM state last after you enter it?



The REM period lasts for a bizzarely huge ammount of time considering how long it takes to get into. You can enter the REM stage hours after you get up. For example, today I had an LD in school.








> Is there a tutorial on how to train yourself to wake up after a dream?



Im not sure if I wake up actually after a dream or not. Its hard to tell since Im already in my REM cycle. Maybe it is technically at the end since I rarely re-enter a dream.
I doubt there are any tutorials, but being a super light sleeper helps.
And try the "water method".








> when I wake up, I always feel to awake to be able to fall back asleep in 1 minute or less... how can I correct this?



You dont have to be super sleepy. Just lay there for a while and when you feel yourself slipping away, then start.








> Swikity, have you tried FILD in the afternoon? Do you think it can be done? Like, go to sleep for 10 minutes, have a little alarm wake you up, and then go back to sleep again, doing FILD?



It worked, but I had to sit there for a very long time before I got sleepy, then I started moving my fingers.
It works better after you wake up because I can usually fall asleep in an instant when that happens.

For the record, if you didn't read my topic on it, LDing at school=bad.






> A few have mentioned blocking their airways with a muscle at the back of the throat - how do you do this?
> 
> I have tried, but it is something Ive never even been aware of. Are there other RCs that can be used when motionless?



Yeah, it seems some people just dont get it. 
I tried to explain it to my sister and she didnt know what the hell I was talking about.
I think I developed the ability because of all the nosebleeds I used to have.

Have you ever opened a stinky garbage can, and you start breathing through your mouth to avoid smelling it. It should sound like your nose is plugged when you talk.

It is the flap of skin that protects your nose from squirting out liquid every time you swallow.
Im cant explain it better, sorry.
You don't actually try to breathe.
You try to get air into your lungs while still blocking off your nasal passage.








> I'm sorry I'm being so thick with this method, but what kind of reality check are you referring to here; nasal passage block? I'm still not seeing what purpose consciously blocking off your nasal passage has.



lol.
When you block off your nasal passage, you cant breathe through your nose.
Same thing for a nose RC.
The idea is that if you are able to breathe you are, in fact, dreaming.

Its pretty much the same as a nose RC, but altered so you dont have to lift a finger, therefore you don't get thrown out of your sleep.








> How do you do Realitychecks? what are they? what if you try one, but dont know how, and if that happens, are you stuck in a dream until someone wakes you up?
> 
> And, do lucid dreams exhaust your mind?(like, you get less real sleep)



A reality check is a sort of test you can do to see if you are dreaming. I dont think that would happen.
I mean, I have been unable to awaken before, but it has never been due to improporly doing a reality check.
Having sex in your dream should wake you up if you get too worried.

RCs include:

-Looking at a clock, remembering the time, then looking back. If you're dreaming, the time will be different.

-Plugging your nose and trying to breathe. You should be able to breathe in a dream.

-Anyways, lightswitches dont work in dreams. Keep that in mind.

But just because one of these tests pass, doesnt mean you should jump off a roof yet. You could just have a burnt out light.
Try doing something impossible first. Like, levitating for example.

And no, you feel perfectly normal after an LD. Like you would any morning.









> Hello. What the hell is firmware.



Uhh...
Wrong forum lol.
This is for lucid dreaming, you probably want some sort of PSP forum.










Credits: 
Tons of thanks to Marvo for helping out with this thread.
He also made the example pictures of the hand.

Thanks to all of you for reading this tutorial, and asking questions!

----------


## Marvo

Nice tutorial, Swikity. I'll try it.

And I think I was the one who mentioned the blocking-airways-from-inside method. Somebody said it before me though. Don't remember his name.

----------


## Patrick

That sounds pretty good... I've never heard of it before. How fast are you supposed to flick your fingers? Must get pretty tiring after a while...

----------


## Swikity

Yeah, it does get pretty tiring after a while but once that happens, you can start tapping your fingers in a different way.

I usually tap them at a medium speed, sometimes to a beat.
Sometimes, if you get really into it when you are nearing an LD, you can start to hear the beat.

Also, like I stated in the first post, this method is awesome because you don't enter SP.
Since I find SP scary ( :Sad: ), this method is best for me.

----------


## Nufc_09

Thanks will try this !!!

----------


## BohmaN

I've heard you should move you fingers so slightly that they barely move, only get tense. It's like moving them inside your brain.

----------


## Stoat

> I've heard you should move you fingers so slightly that they barely move, only get tense. It's like moving them inside your brain.



Yeah, i remmeber a guy in this forum (way back or soemthing when he had an army guy blowing a whistle as an avatar) posting info about FILD. 
On your keyboard, press a key down so that you can feel it wobble. Do not apply any force (or very little for that matter), just give gravity a little push in the right direction. Im guessing that is how much you move your fingers, right?

----------


## Swikity

Yeah, exactly.
Just do it so you can just barely feel your fingers moving in your head.
Just enough so you can feel it.


Woa! 69th post! THAT MUST MEAN SOMETHING!

----------


## PSdream

so, i believe i may have had my first LD last night by using FILD! 

i usually wake up after having dreams.. so this seemed like a perfect method. tried it last night & within (what seemed like) seconds, i was in my LD. 

my only problem was.. i remember trying the spinning method and then doing a RC. i could control some aspects of the dream but not all. i would shout out loud for things to appear but they wouldn't. after becoming frustrated my LD faded.. any comments or suggestions?

----------


## Cammy

This seems perfect for me, as the thought of SP scares the hell out of me.

Going to try this tonight, but a question first. Would it also work if i moved my foot, or must it be a finger?

----------


## Hero

I'm definitely going to try that tonight!

----------


## Hero

I'm definitely going to try that tonight!

And I'm no expert, but PSdream, you may not have really believed that what you wanted to be appear would appear and your frustration ended the dream

or you were just shouting and not putting alot into it

for some reason I must of accidently made a double post, sorry

----------


## nullbyte00

I tried this last night. I went to bed at midnight, got up at quarter after five, then did this for 15 minutes before giving up. All I got was a small dream where a malevolent shadow appeared and I woke up.

----------


## Marvo

Nullbyte, if you fail the two first times, just give it up. The point is, go get up, shut off your alarm, and get directly back to bed. Relax for less than a minute, and then attempt it right away, for maximum 30 seconds. Once you've performed the technique, get up, and do a reality-check. And I mean, do many of them. Do 3 atleast. If you're still awake, go back to bed, relax again for a minute, and attempt the technique once more. If you fail, go to sleep, maybe set your alarm for 30 minutes later and then try again, if you feel like it. You should not use more than 4 minutes on this. Make sure, that you don't do any moves, like walking around. The main point is to be as relaxed as possible, so that you don't wake too much up.


Good luck  :smiley: 

edit: by failing the two first times, I mean as in attempting the technique at the same night. You can keep doing this technique, since pretty much everybody can do it. It's just a question about correct execution.

----------


## nullbyte00

> Nullbyte, if you fail the two first times, just give it up. The point is, go get up, shut off your alarm, and get directly back to bed. Relax for less than a minute, and then attempt it right away, for maximum 30 seconds. Once you've performed the technique, get up, and do a reality-check. And I mean, do many of them. Do 3 atleast. If you're still awake, go back to bed, relax again for a minute, and attempt the technique once more. If you fail, go to sleep, maybe set your alarm for 30 minutes later and then try again, if you feel like it. You should not use more than 4 minutes on this. Make sure, that you don't do any moves, like walking around. The main point is to be as relaxed as possible, so that you don't wake too much up.



Thanks for the advice! When you say "get up and do many reality checks" what exactly do you mean by "get up"? Do you mean just open my eyes, or just sit up, or actually stand up? Also how long should I tap my fingers together before getting up and doing the reality checks?

----------


## Swikity

Thanks for such great feedback, guys  :smiley: 

@Cammy: I would just stick with my fingers. I find it harder to make such slight movements with my feet.

@PSDream: Yeah, what Hero said. Just make yourself certain that when you open your eyes, whatever you want to happen will have happened.

@nullbyte: When he says get up, he probably means move as little as possible to do a RC.
The less movement the better.
Tap your fingers only for about 40 seconds tops.
You might start to feel wierd near the end. You might notice changes in your breathing, images flowing past your eyes, your eyes flying around in your head, or nothing at all.

----------


## Tavasion

ok, so if you do a reality check, and you are in fact dreaming, what do you do? do you immediately get up? or stabilize lucidity? what seems to work best?

----------


## Swikity

> ok, so if you do a reality check, and you are in fact dreaming, what do you do? do you immediately get up? or stabilize lucidity? what seems to work best?



First thing I usually do is rub my hands together to increase the clarity of the dream.
Then Ill try to turn it daytime.
Then I change the scene or fly out my window.

----------


## Marvo

I tried this technique, and I think I did it, but once again, my brain tricked me. I got up, turned off my alarm, and got back to bed again. Then I relaxed for a minute. Even at this point, images of zerg-hydralisks were passing by my vision. I started to tap my fingers. Then I got up and thought "Didn't work" and got back and did it again, whereafter I fell asleep. I felt a bit weird.

I always forget to do the damn reality-checks  :Sad: 
I'll try again tonight  :smiley:

----------


## Beksinski

> I tried this technique, and I think I did it, but once again, my brain tricked me. I got up, turned off my alarm, and got back to bed again. Then I relaxed for a minute. Even at this point, images of zerg-hydralisks were passing by my vision. I started to tap my fingers. Then I got up and thought "Didn't work" and got back and did it again, whereafter I fell asleep. I felt a bit weird.
> 
> I always forget to do the damn reality-checks 
> I'll try again tonight



Haha, _someone's_ excited about the announcement of the new game.



So let me get this straight -- when you slip into a dream, your dream will start with you in your room in your bed?  Otherwise I don't understand the "get up and do a reality check" comments.

----------


## Marvo

Well, you do it for 10-60 seconds, and then you do the reality-check, with your eyes closed, while still in bed. If it doesn't work, relax for a minute, without falling asleep, and try once more. Closed eyes through the entire thing. If you find out, that you're dreaming, try and open your eyes, without using physical strength. Imagine that your eyes open up.

And yes, I'm quite excited about that certain game  :wink2:  I also saw some zerg-lurkers.

----------


## Swikity

> Haha, _someone's_ excited about the announcement of the new game.
> 
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight -- when you slip into a dream, your dream will start with you in your room in your bed?  Otherwise I don't understand the "get up and do a reality check" comments.



What you've described is a False Awakening. They are very common with this method.

One of two things will happen.

The most common is that you will do a reality check, while in your bed still, and you will find that you're dreaming.

The second is that you can enter a dream scene if you get into it enough.
If your thinking about your classroom the whole entire time your doing this, you could very well wake up in your classroom. The tricky thing is that you aren't lucid at this point, and everything seems so realistic that your body will just take it as normal. Thats why you have to trian yourself to do reality checks whenever you see something out of the ordinary, or throughout the day.

----------


## Marvo

Yeah Swikity. I think the doing reality-check in bed one is best.

I'll try again tonight, I can do this  :smiley:

----------


## Hero

Didn't work last night

I set the alarm to 1:00, went to sleep at 9:00(I think alittle before) and woke at the sound of the alarm clock, went to turn it off, immediately went back to bed, and began but my fingers eventually got tired. 

What I think was wrong was the I moving my fingers too long 

So I need to go right back to the bed after turning the alarm clock off, began FILDing for about 30-40 seconds, and then try a reality check?

----------


## Marvo

Hero, 4 hours of sleep isn't enough. Your REM-cycles first start after about 6 hours. Also the point where FILD is most effective. Try at 03:00 next-time, maybe later if possible. 1-2 hours before you're supposed to get up.

And yes, you're right on how you're doing it. Maybe a bit less finger moving. Make sure you only barely tap them, and only two fingers. It's almost in your imagination.

----------


## zobey

This sounds very interesting.  I was planning on trying a WBTB/WILD tonight anyway so I guess I'll try it.  What I realy like about it is the tiny amount of time it takes and the ability to redo it if you fail.

----------


## Hargarts

Here's a link to the original FILD tutorial:

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ead.php?t=4779

----------


## zobey

I tried this last night and I was very successful.  I didn't get to an LD because I did it without sleeping first (just trying the feel of it) and it was almost like a high speed WILD.  All of a sudden I started seeing fleeting images and scenes and I felt like my cell phone was on vibrate in my hand.  The vibrations spread to the rest of my body, but some noise from my brother's room distracted me.  Sucks.  I'll try again tonight after some sleep.  It should have good results.

----------


## Swikity

Yeah. Thanks for helping out with this thread, Marvo.

A good way to tell if you have been sleeping long enough is if you can remember any dreams from that night. If so, you have obviously been sleeping long enough, as your REM has started already.

@Hero: If your fingers got tired, your obviously doing it wrong. You're either doing it too hard, or you havn't yet entered your REM cycle like Marvo said.

----------


## Hero

Questions: One thing I don't understand, how can continously moving your fingers get you into a LD so fast?

2. Is 10:15 to 3:10 enough for the REM cycle to began?

----------


## Swikity

Obviously, when you wake up in the middle of sleep it is very brief. When you lay back down you go back to sleep within about 30 seconds.
Your brain needs to concentrate to move your fingers so slightly.
Therefore, when your body slips asleep, your mind wont.

You be the judge. If you remember any dreams, then you're fine. If not, set your alarm for an hour or so later.

----------


## SurvivorKylie

I've found this method to be very useful; I saw the thread the last time it was posted (but I didn't have a username at the time).  The only thing I've ever had trouble with when doing it is the moment I realize I'm lucid; I do the reality check, it succeeds, but the I can't seem to get my eyes open.  It's such a struggle to open them in the dream that I'm afraid I'm not actually asleep and I'm going to ruin it for myself.  Anyone else run into this?

----------


## Obsidian

Setting my alarm for the early morning and then going back to sleep has been what's gotten me the best results before so i'm glad I have something to add to it.

Now would this work good for naps in the afternoon too?  Becasue you usually go right into REM then also.

----------


## Swikity

@Survivor: Just try to open your eyes. If your reality check proves your dreaming, then there shouldn't be any problem with opening your eyes. Your dream eyes should only open.

@Obsidian: Yeah, it should work. I've never tried, but you can usually enter REM quite fast during naps.

----------


## Hero

Another Question: I tried FILDing when I was just going to sleep and as I did I saw some interesting HI. As I continued, I felt like my body was going to sleep and the HI got more vivid. But I opened my eyes because the HI was seemingly taking a long time to form into a dream scene. Any Suggestions concerning that?

----------


## Pengwin64

so do you actually tap your fingers against your leg or whatever or do you just keep your hand resting on its back so that the fingers hit nothing?

----------


## Swikity

@Hero: Just be patient. When it starts taking that long, try to kind of step into the images. 

@Pengwin: Whatever works best for you. I usually do it against my matress so I can feel my fingers moving slightly. I find this works for me, so thats why I use it. You might work differently.

----------


## çrepgrigo

I've been trying this technique for about a week now, but I can never get up.  I can't use an alarm clock, my parents would be mad if I woke them up. I set my phone to go off at 4 in the morning and vibrate while its in the pocket I'll be laying on, will that be enough?

Aside from answering that question, I'd also like some other suggestions on ways of getting myself to wake up. Thanks.

----------


## Pengwin64

I hang a pair of headphones on a thumbtack from my wall right above where my head is.  Make the volume loud and you'll be able to hear it but if your door is closed then no one else can.  If I sleep with the headphones in then they always fall out. And set an alrm on an mp3 player (I use an ipod).

----------


## Swikity

Yeah.
And did you try my water method?
That trained me to get up originally.

----------


## çrepgrigo

I'm trying that tonight, along with the phone going off in case it doesn't work. Should I do the water method alone?

----------


## Swikity

I probably would.
The phone going off might interrupt the natural awakening for getting the drink.

Just make sure you are really thirsty when you go to bed.
I mean really thirsty.

If you find that you wake too soon before your REM period with the water method, by all means set the alarm on your phone for a few hours later.

----------


## Chatter-Box

I had heard about this a few months back but forgot all about it!

I think I've tried it at least 3 times with no avail, but I'll try it again if I remember to.

 ::banana::

----------


## Marvo

Swikity, I've tried a few time now, but I seem to fail. How do you do FILD, when getting waked up by an alarm? I slip right back into sleep, if I just go and try to sleep, but if I do FILD, I seem to stay awake. I guess, maybe I should just focuse on my fingers? I'll try again tonight and see.

----------


## Swikity

Getting woken up by an alarm is pretty much the same. Just turn off your alarm as usual. The only reason it is better to not use an alarm is because it is easier to fall back to sleep.

Lay in bed for a while until you know that you are almost 100&#37; going to fall asleep in a matter of seconds.
Then you should start moving your fingers.
It works a lot better if you move them very slightly, as I find that it it makes your mind concentrate on it more.

----------


## 2Fruits

I tried this a few nights ago, and RCed by trying to put my hand through my leg (right next to where my hand was). Sure enough I was dreaming and my fingers went through my leg, but I got oh so excited then came back to reality. Unfortunately I then deemed myself too awake to try again and (ironically), fell asleep almost immediatly!

----------


## Swikity

Well that sucks.
But it is sometimes good when something like that happens, because now you know exactly how to do it right.

I'm guessing you could replicate that easily now.

----------


## Tavasion

i have been trying FILD for the past week, with little success. i have been setting my alarm for around 4. i usually wake up, turn off my alarm, and either go straight back to sleep, or remember to try FILD, try it, and it doesnt work, or just getting to excited and not being able to fall asleep. it kindof worked one time, but for some reason, i imagined myself doing the technique, and i was suddly lucid in a dream about school. idk, maybe i was dreaming that i imagined myself do it.  im going to stick with this tech though, it seems to be effective and instantaneous if it works.

----------


## çrepgrigo

Tried to FILD using the water technique, but that didn't work, so the next day I just used my cell phone alarm like I planned. It worked, I got into the dream, but was woken up by my brother, who got home from a late party.  :tongue2: 

Trying again tonight, If I'm not interrupted, I'll post my results.

----------


## Swikity

This may seem really wierd, but while I was attempting a FILD, I saw an image of my gf sitting in front of me in social. Althouhg it was only a still image, I could feel my leg reaching out to rub hers like I commonly do in RL.
I could actually feel contact with her leg though.
Anyone else get this?

----------


## sk8bordgeek

I tried it last night... with an alarm clock.  The alarm clock woke me, but I thought I was still dreaming.  By the time I realized I was awake, I was too awake.  Any suggestions?

----------


## rustboy

Well I din't have any lucid dreams with this technique, but it always helps me to fall asleep much faster than usually. Maybe I have to concentrate more.

----------


## Hero

a few days ago I was successful in what I believe was a lucid dream using the FILD technique. I turned off my alarm, went FILDing, and was succesful at a Nose RC. I tried one more RC and failed, I had woken up. This all occured in my bed

----------


## Swikity

@Sk8boardgeek: Just make sure that once you hear the alarm go off, you fly up and shut it off.

@Rustboy: This technique works on concentration. It is kind of like a WILD, but is way easier since rather than trying to concentrate on something, you simply move your fingers. Concentration is the key.

@Hero: Just make sure that you are 100&#37; dreaming before you get up. Do multiple nose RC's before you get up to be certain. If you believe you are dreaming, you can always preform other RC's in bed with your eyes closed. Such as trying to make it bright in your room, or hovering.

----------


## sk8bordgeek

thanx swikity.

I tried the one with that glass of water last night.  I woke up too late though, it was like 5:30 and already light out.  Maybe I just have to be more thirsty?

----------


## Swikity

It being light out isn't always that bad.
It makes it so if and when you have a FA, you won't wake up in complete and total darkness.

The thirstier the better  ::D:

----------


## sk8bordgeek

which do you find more effective, the thirst one or the alarm clock?

----------


## dandaman33

I tried a FILD a few days ago and it worked good for my first time.  I set the alarm 5 hours in and just focused on tapping my fingers.  After a few minutes i did the swallow-breathing rc (that muscle in the back of your throat- when you tighten it it blocks your airways) and i could breath.  Then I rolled out of bed, but it was a forward roll, and instead of hitting the ground I got stuck in the air, upside down.  Then i had to turn my self over and I tried flying but i hit the ceiling.  I have only done it once and it was successful so I am going to try it again tonight to see how well it goes.

----------


## slayer

Im gonna try this tonight...I really hope it works! This seems really easy...

----------


## sk8bordgeek

when is the right sleep stage to do this in?

----------


## Swikity

@Sk8boardgeek: I automatically wake up at the end of dreams but if I were to use one, it would be the water one. I find the water more effective, but if you are a super deep sleeper, then an alarm clock would be better. The correct stage to do this in is during your REM pattern. Your REM pattern starts after about 5 hours of you sleeping. For me its about 2-3, but apparently I am very different from most people because of how soon it starts.

----------


## Sean Lennon

How long does the REM state last after you enter it? I'm just curious because I just started trying for LD's and I want to know if after it starts if there is only a small frame of time to try the FILD.

----------


## sk8bordgeek

Is there a tutorial on how to train yourself to wake up after a dream?

----------


## Swikity

@Sean: Welcome to Dream Views! 
The REM period lasts for a bizzarely huge ammount of time considering how long it takes to get into. You can enter the REM stage hours after you get up. For example, today I had an LD in school.

@Sk8boardgeek: Im not sure if I wake up actually after a dream or not. Its hard to tell since Im already in my REM cycle. Maybe it is technically at the end since I rarely re-enter a dream.
I doubt there are any tutorials, but being a super light sleeper helps.

----------


## 2Fruits

I might try this again tonight. On the other hand I want to try and WILD, so maybe I'll try both (set my alarm 4 hours after sleep for WILD, set it 2 hours after that to FILD... then I'll still have 2-3 hours of sleep left!)
Oh and by the way with the REM cycle, when I have a regular sleep pattern (which I do now) I start REM 3.5-4 hours after going to sleep  ::D:  I know this because when I set an alarm I will remember a few dreams at this time.

----------


## derb

seems like a good idea, but i dont understand something. do you just keep moving your fingers and let yourself fall asleep?
definetly gonna try this tonight!

----------


## Marvo

You move 2 of your fingers up and down, only slightly. It's almost in your head, that you're moving then. After 10 seconds to 1 minute, you'll do a reality-check, and you'll most likely be in a dream.

I'll try again tonight. Haven't done it yet :/

----------


## sk8bordgeek

when I wake up, I always feel to awake to be able to fall back asleep in 1 minute or less... how can I correct this?

----------


## Swikity

> when I wake up, I always feel to awake to be able to fall back asleep in 1 minute or less... how can I correct this?




You dont have to be super sleepy. Just lay there for a while and when you feel yourself slipping away, then start.

----------


## james-25:22pm

Hey Swikity, 
im keen to try this method but i was just wondering what your success rate is for it?

thanks

----------


## Marvo

I think I have found what peopel do wrong. Atleast those, who can't seem to do it. This morning, I tried the technique again, and I almost did it. However, I had to get up, and my mom woke up  :Sad: 

But yeah, I think I've found the problem. People seem to stretch their fingers, and then do the technique. What you have to do, is relax your hand, don't stretch anything. Then, just slightly move your fingers. When I did it this morning, I almost didn't move them. I just focused on the feeling, of moving fingers.

Make sure you don't stretch your fingers. It's like a reflex, which is why we don't see it/feel it.

Swikity, have you tried FILD in the afternoon? Do you think it can be done? Like, go to sleep for 10 minutes, have a little alarm wake you up, and then go back to sleep again, doing FILD?

----------


## derb

cool, tried it last night, but i just ended up spendin 15 minutes lying there barely moving my fingers. after i got up i did a bunch of rcs, but i wasnt dreaming ::?:  

ah well, ill try again tonight.

----------


## tiddlywink101

You could just keep a finger raised

----------


## Marvo

Derb, 10 seconds to 1 minute is enough. Over 2 minutes will only lower your chances.

----------


## Swikity

You have to be really tired also.
You can't just by lying there forever until you go to sleep.

----------


## Marvo

Swikity, did you read my previous post about stretched fingers? I found that it helps.

Right:


Wrong:



edit: and about the white spots on my hand, don't worry. I get them when I concentrate for some reason :s

----------


## Swikity

haha
Every once in a while I'll get those spots on my hands too o.O

Yeah, exactly. Make your hand the way it is when you aren't tensing any muscles. Just let the whole thing relax. Like in the pic, your fingers should be a little bent.

No, I didn't see your post before.
But yes, I have tried a FILD in the afternoon.
At school yesterday to be exact.

It worked, but I had to sit there for a very long time before I got sleepy, then I started moving my fingers.
It works better after you wake up because I can usually fall asleep in an instant when that happens.


For the record, if you didn't read my topic on it, LDing at school=bad.

----------


## Marvo

Yeah, FILDing should be done the instant after you wake up after sleep. Anything else is hard.

----------


## Swikity

> Yeah, FILDing should be done the instant after you wake up after sleep. Anything else is hard.




Unless you really like moving your fingers xD

----------


## TalkingHead

> Unless you really like moving your fingers xD



 
I've found (so far) that even if I'm really tired, the act of concentrating on moving my fingers (only ever so slightly) still keeps me awake.  Do you ever remove your attention from your fingers so that you can move closer to drifting to sleep?

----------


## Swikity

If I am moving them slowly enough, it sometimes makes me sleep sooner.

But I mean really slowly.

Take two of your fingers and place them on two keys on your keyboard.
Move them so they just barely wiggle.
That's how you should be doing it.

----------


## TalkingHead

ok.. but all of your concentration is still on your fingers?

----------


## TalkingHead

Or can this be combined with looking for visual imagery?

----------


## Swikity

I think it could be combined looking for hypnagogic imagry if/once you start seeing it.
Until then I would concentrate on my fingers.

----------


## Day__Dreamer

Hi. Im very interested in this FILD technique but I have a problem with the RC.

A few have mentioned blocking their airways with a muscle at the back of the throat - how do you do this?

I have tried, but it is something Ive never even been aware of. Are there other RCs that can be used when motionless? Thanks

----------


## Swikity

Yeah, it seems some people just dont get it. 
I tried to explain it to my sister and she didnt know what the hell I was talking about.
I think I developed the ability because of all the nosebleeds I used to have.

Have you ever opened a stinky garbage can, and you start breathing through your mouth to avoid smelling it. It should sound like your nose is plugged when you talk.

It is the flap of skin that protects your nose from squirting out liquid every time you swallow.
Im cant explain it better, sorry.

----------


## Marvo

It's like when you go under water with an open mouth. Your mouth automatically shuts something inside you, so that water can't go down your throat. This ability can be consciously replicated. I for one, have always been able to do it.

----------


## TalkingHead

I understand how to block the nasal passage off.  But, this is just a matter of conscious control.. so when I then try to breathe through my nose I'm able to.. because of the shift in my intention. 
Anyway, I'll just have to cover my nose with my hand.

Can anyone describe how they usually feel just before they have done a reality check where it turns out they're dreaming?

----------


## Swikity

You don't actually try to breathe.
You try to get air into your lungs while still blocking off your nasal passage.

The feeling can differ from time to time.
Sometimes I'll get the tinglies (Feelings like your whole body is vibrating)
And other times I'll get nothing, and just do a reality check and it turns out I'm dreaming.

----------


## TalkingHead

okay, so if you breathe using this method and don't get tingly after awhile, then its a good idea to do a reality check?

----------


## Marvo

You should do a reality-check no matter what.

----------


## Swikity

Yeah, after about 10-60 seconds you should do a reality check no matter what.

----------


## TalkingHead

> You don't actually try to breathe.
> You try to get air into your lungs while still blocking off your nasal passage.
> 
> The feeling can differ from time to time.
> Sometimes I'll get the tinglies (Feelings like your whole body is vibrating)
> And other times I'll get nothing, and just do a reality check and it turns out I'm dreaming.



I'm sorry I'm being so thick with this method, but what kind of reality check are you referring to here; nasal passage block?  I'm still not seeing what purpose consciously blocking off your nasal passage has.
-Tom

----------


## Swikity

lol.
When you block off your nasal passage, you cant breathe through your nose.
Same thing for a nose RC.
The idea is that if you are able to breathe you are, in fact, dreaming.

Its pretty much the same as a nose RC, but altered so you dont have to lift a finger.

----------


## TalkingHead

OK thanks!!

----------


## Swikity

Sorry, I just needed to post this because I wanted to have the 100th post in this thread xD

I might start up an FAQ section if I have time.

NVM, I can't edit my old posts -.-'

----------


## Pirate

How do you do Realitychecks? what are they? what if you try one, but dont know how, and if that happens, are you stuck in a dream until someone wakes you up?

And, do lucid dreams exhaust your mind?(like, you get less real sleep)

----------


## Ben_

> How do you do Realitychecks? what are they? what if you try one, but dont know how, and if that happens, are you stuck in a dream until someone wakes you up?
> 
> And, do lucid dreams exhaust your mind?(like, you get less real sleep)





Hey, I STRONGLY suggest you find the book *"Exploring the world of Lucid Dreaming" by Stephen Laberge*... Is like the bible of Lucid Dreaming.. I'm sure that by reading this book most of your basic questions will be answerd and it will open your world to Lucid Dreaming..
Then come back to DV for more complex questions..

You can find the e-book in the web.. or download it from any download software (amule,limewire,etc)./..

or buy it, its worth your money.

Good luck.,

----------


## Pirate

cool

----------


## Swikity

A reality check is a sort of test you can do to see if you are dreaming. I dont think that would happen.
I mean, I have been unable to awaken before, but it has never been due to improporly doing a reality check.
Having sex in your dream should wake you up if you get too worried.

RCs include:

-Looking at a clock, remembering the time, then looking back. If you're dreaming, the time will be different.

Plugging your nose and trying to breathe. You should be able to breathe in a dream.

----------


## Swikity

Sorry, DP. Damn PSP.

Anyways, lightswitches dont work in dreams. Keep that in mind.

But just because one of these tests pass, doesnt mean you should jump off a roof yet. You could just have a burnt out light.
Try doing something impossible first. Like, levitating for example.

And no, you feel perfectly normal after an LD. Like you would any morning.

----------


## Pirate

it seems like your mind would still be working, like you said keeping your mind awake.

----------


## Swikity

Yeah, thats basically the key.
Keeping your mind awake while your body falls asleep.

----------


## DCK7

This seems like a perfect lucid induction technique for me since I always wake up in the middle of a night. Has anyone achieved sucess with this besides Swikity?

----------


## Marvo

Many people have success with it. I've yet to do it correctly though. I'm too wasted and groggy, when I wake up  ::D:

----------


## Pirate

i havent had a chance to try

----------


## DCK7

I woke up several times last night and each time I tried a method. The first one I tried was FILD, it didn't work... Second time I tried DIELD, it didn't work...Then third try I used FILD again and i think it worked. I definitley had a  lucid dream that was a lot longer than my first one yesterday, but I dont know if it was FILD that created it. Could anyone describe the feeling they get when performing the FILD. As soon as I entered the dream I decided to do a RC (anyone know what triggerd this?) and found out it was a dream. Then I had LOTS of fun flying and becoming invisble. I will definitley try it again tonight.

----------


## Pirate

so far i havent had a lucid dream that i made, but this method seems to make sense. i think i'll try it. oh! and what was that method where you go lucid because of a false awakening? that sounds good too. but i dont have false awakenings... ::disconcerted::

----------


## lysergic

i tried this a couple nights ago after reading this post and i entered SP for the first time.

good job, i like this technique. thanks for posting it.

----------


## Swikity

Seriously, you entered SP?
Cool.
I've never entered SP using this method before o.O
I usually just drift into a FA.

@Spyrate: This is the most common method of getting into a False Awakening.

----------


## LucidMike14

I am planning to try this tonight, since I will occasionally get false awakenings it seems like a good idea.

----------


## lysergic

> Seriously, you entered SP?



well i'm pretty sure. i did it for about a minute and then i got really warm really fast and and there was tingling starting from my torso and spreading to my extremities very quickly. the only way to move was to break my concentration. is the finger thing supposed to stop after you enter SP? cause once i was there i didn't need to do it.

----------


## Swikity

Sounds like it to me.
Lots of people say they feel it in their fingers first.
Glad to find another person who feels it in their chest first.
My first time felt like an itch at first.
Id say that if you enter SP you could stop moving your fingers.
Think of it as a check point.
Its pretty hard to exit sleep paralysis unless you really try.

Just keep thinking logically.
Or keep that feeling of your fingers moving in your head.

----------


## Arthurium

I tried this last night. 

I set my alarm for at 5am, 1 1/2 hours before I normally wake up. I knew I woke up from a dream so I was in my rem period.

I waited for about 3 minutes till I was about to fall asleep. I felt my hand go numb. I started moving my fingered at this point. I moved each finger about once every 5 seconds just till the muscle moved a bit. 

After a few minutes and a few rc's (nasal passage kind), I was tingling and my eyes where moving randomly. I was also seeing scenes play out before me. 

But I never got to the point where I was lucid. 

This was a total of about 15 minutes I'm guessing, then my wife got up and I lost it completely. 

Did I do it right? That seems like along time to me for FILD.

----------


## TalkingHead

Can the people that have successfully used FILD describe the feeling that they have before doing a R.C. that proves you're dreaming (failed check?) 

Are you very surprised to realize that your body already asleep?

Also, have people tried using other methods to get them to the point where the body is just about to fall asleep.  ie) hand alarm clock, raised arm method?

----------


## Swikity

Sometimes I feel a tinglins and other times I feel nothing.
Like, I'll just be lying there and do a RC and Im lucid just like that.
Others I'll feel a tingling first and then do an RC and be dreaming.

Sorry for the grammer issues, as I'm moderately wasted/blazed right now.

----------


## Arthurium

I guess I don't understand exactly how you move you fingers to get this effect. 

Do you just constantly twitch your fingers? How often? slow or fast? does the muscle move? how much?

thanks

----------


## Swikity

Just very very slowly move your two fingers up and down.
Your Index and Middle that is.

By how often, you should do it for 1 min MAX. If you still aren't dreaming, you may try again, but only once.
If it fails twice, it won't work until you wake up again.

Does the muscle move?
what do you mean?

----------


## DCK7

I did this technique last night and it worked so well. But, I thought you didn't have to move your fingers up? What I do is I move them down gently against my bed. Am i doing this wrong?

----------


## Marvo

If it works, then you're doing it right.

----------


## Arthurium

How often do you guys switch fingers?

----------


## Swikity

Switch fingers?
You do it two fingers at a time.

Move one up, and the other down.
Very slowly and very slightly.

----------


## Arthurium

Ah ok. Different then I was doing. 

I'll try that tonight and tell you how it goes.

----------


## fleeee1

i haven't tried this in a few months, and i had NO success over like a 2 week period.  i'll give some of these different suggestions a shot, though.  like the water technique, for instance.  an alarm clock never works for me, because i'm a light sleeper and i wake up very quickly and can't sleep again.  i'll give it some more time though, maybe now it will work better.

thanks for the post.

----------


## DCK7

> i haven't tried this in a few months, and i had NO success over like a 2 week period.  i'll give some of these different suggestions a shot, though.  like the water technique, for instance.  an alarm clock never works for me, because i'm a light sleeper and i wake up very quickly and can't sleep again.  i'll give it some more time though, maybe now it will work better.
> 
> thanks for the post.



I would strongly recommend this techinique if you wake up frequntly after a dream. If so, this is an almost flawless technique. I did this techinque for the 10th time last night and succeeded again. The lucid dreams are incredibly vivid and long when using this technique.

----------


## Truffles

I use autosuggestion to wake up. I tell myself to wake up after having a dream and that seems to work. Would that be good for FILD?

----------


## DCK7

Truffles, I also used a software called brain bullet (software that uses autosuggestion) to wake up after every dream. You should definitley try this technique. I succeeded on my first attempt with this technique. Good luck, and post your results tommorow.

----------


## Truffles

Interesting, I'll give it a try. I'll be sure to post tommorrow and tell you all what happened  :smiley:

----------


## Truffles

> Interesting, I'll give it a try. I'll be sure to post tommorrow and tell you all what happened



Lol, my alarm never went off and I didn't get up :p I'll be SURE to try it tonight though!

----------


## Swikity

Yeah, BrainBullet is really cool.
It just sends subliminal messages to you through your PC, right?

----------


## dröm

hmm, i tried this last night, and i went lucid, but i thought about my fingers still moving and i woke up.. -.-
do you stop when you go lucid, or just keep going?

----------


## DCK7

> Yeah, BrainBullet is really cool.
> It just sends subliminal messages to you through your PC, right?



Yeah, that's what brain bullet is. The subliminal messages are suppose to go straight to the unconcious part of the brain which would make those messages into something a person truly believes. This is what I used to wake up after the dream. You might want to mention  in your tutorial to download this software because it would make this technique much easier. I have learned waking up naturally is definitley the best way to use this technique.

----------


## Truffles

> Yeah, that's what brain bullet is. The subliminal messages are suppose to go straight to the unconcious part of the brain which would make those messages into something a person truly believes. This is what I used to wake up after the dream. You might want to mention in your tutorial to download this software because it would make this technique much easier. I have learned waking up naturally is definitley the best way to use this technique.



Is it possible to put BrainBullet files on your mp3 player? We only have 1 computer and it's in the living room.

----------


## Arthurium

The axis on which you move your fingers *does* matter. 

It seems this method works when you move your fingers up and down for me, but not in and out. 

I got lucid doing it! woot.

----------


## Swikity

xD
You're supposed to move them up and down.

@DCK7: I would add it if I could edit my old posts  :Sad:

----------


## dröm

how long does it generally take? like 10-15min?

----------


## Swikity

If you do it *after* you enter your REM period, you should be lucid within about 10-100 seconds.
If it doesn't work the first time, you may redo it once more.
But only once, or you'll have to wait 'till you wake up again  :smiley:

----------


## DCK7

Truffles: Perhaps I should have made the explanation of Brain Bullet more clearly. Brain Bullet flashes messages (you can edit any message) on your computer at high speeds. The point of this software is you use it when you use the computer so it flashes messages at you while doing other tasks on the computer like browsing the internt. You are not suppose to able to read the messages because that would defeat the whole purpose. While "you" can't read it, your subconsious part of the brain can. This makes you carry out the messages without thinking about it because your subconsious part of the brain can. So, no you can not put brain bullet on a mp3, it only works on the computer.

Swikity: I was wondering why there was no FAQ section.

----------


## Luc

Wow this method sounds amazing... and i wont get all mad if i dont ld and waste my time like 50%of my WILDs. Thanks alot *goes off to download brainbullet*

----------


## Swikity

Yeah, I'm going to contact an admin about that.

I was going to add all this stuff, but now I can't.
It's pretty rediculous.

----------


## DCK7

I agree with you. You should ask the admins to post this as an official tutorial. This technique worked so well for me while none of the other techniques did.

----------


## temP0ral

While I'm doing the two fingers "piano thing" , should I do the nose rc after each slowly "up and down" movement with my fingers?

----------


## Sythix

Hey guys you should check out my Subliminal method involving Brain Bullet here:

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=25455

----------


## Truffles

> Lol, my alarm never went off and I didn't get up :p I'll be SURE to try it tonight though!



Had a false lucid awakening thing...check out my dream journal if you want to see the full thing.

EDIT: Can you download this software for free? Also, is it safe? I don't want my family thinking I'm some kind of wacko.

----------


## DCK7

Yes and no. If you want to download illegally, then yes. If you want to download it legally, then no. This software is completley safe and won't harm your computer.

----------


## Truffles

What I really want to know is, do most people buy it or download it. Lol.

----------


## DCK7

I would advise you download it because I don't think it's worth 40 something dollars.

----------


## Truffles

Haha, good idea. Also, is it difficult for a 15 year old to understand and use? Have any nasty side effects?

----------


## DCK7

I like how you are cautious with this. It's a good thing. No, it is not difficult to use at all. In fact, it is extremley simple. All you have to do is type in messages you want to carry out and press start. Also, definitley no side effects. The company would be sued by many people if it did have any side effects. Complete safe program, just not worth $40.

----------


## Truffles

Thanks. So say, for example, if I typed in "I will become lucid tonight in a dream." Would that actually cause me to become lucid in my dreams during the night? Or do I have to be more broad in my statement?

----------


## DCK7

Yes, that is the idea. It might not happen overnight but after some time of exposure to the message you mentioned and some more would cause you to have a lucid dream. I'm not sure if this would work since inducing lucid dreams is more than wanting to do it. For this technique, I would recommend these messages to say: I will wake up after every dream. I will remember every dream. I will have a lucid dream. I will use the FILD after waking up. Comments like these would help a lot. Good luck.

----------


## Truffles

Really. Thanks for your help, I'll definetly check out this software on Limewire. Wish me luck!

----------


## Arthurium

The last time I tried this my fingers became numb, then I could tell I was not moving my real fingers when I felt them again. After that I did a couple RCs and then lost conscience. I ended up getting lucid in the dream I had randomly. It was interesting, and short lived.

----------


## Truffles

Well, I tried this tonight and it didn't work so well. I just always end up falling asleep again. I ended up remembering no dreams whatsoever. Should I wait like maybe 10-15 minutes before I do this technique?

----------


## temP0ral

> While I'm doing the two fingers "piano thing" , should I do the nose rc after each slowly "up and down" movement with my fingers?



Any Answer?  :Confused:

----------


## DCK7

Definitley a no! this would just wake oyu up. You should do the nose RC after 1-3 min. Perhaps, a bit longer.

----------


## Swikity

@Truffles: Just be sure not to include anything in the program with negative words such as "not, don't, won't" etc.
Bad things can happen.

@temP0ral: No.
Just do an RC after about 10-100 seconds. Not after every movement.


Brainbullet download here:

http://isohunt.com/torrent_details/1...8/brain+bullet

----------


## temP0ral

Ok thanks  :wink2: 

Btw,thanks for your brainbullet suggestions DCK7

----------


## DCK7

Your welcome, make sure you post your results after using this technique. I really think this technique can work for everyone if done properly.

----------


## bc8109

hey guys, regarding the brainbullet, does it matter how many messages I have preset? Would I benefit more from having say, 4-5 messages or using the pre-set the program comes with, or does it not really matter? Also, I tend to spend plenty of time playing Counter-strike before bed, I've read that 10 minutes with the brain bullet is enough...would I have any positive or negative effects if I left it on whenever I'm on the computer, even if it's for 1-2 hours at a time (such as with CS?)

----------


## Truffles

Hmmm...if I did more reality checks along with this, would it work better?

----------


## ZenVortex

LD subliminal messages (Conscious dreams tonight, recognize dreams tonight) didn't work for me.  20 milliseconds, every 2 seconds throughout the day for a week and absolutely no effect.  No even making the dreams more vivid.  That's about 120,000 repetitions...

----------


## Truffles

'Tis all you can do. Not all methods work for everybody.

----------


## Mr.caramel

I've done something similar when i just waggled my foot and i stopped after awhile. The thing is when i stopped it was when i woke up. I mean by i waggled my foot but i must have feel asleep and then i woke up thinking no time passed. I'll see if it can work with the finger thing.

----------


## Swikity

I find that it works better with a finger.

----------


## Cammy

Is it better to set brain bullet messages to be random or center on the screen?

----------


## Swikity

Whatever you think would work best.
I mean, if you're playing a game like CS: Source or another FPS where you are mostly looking in the centre of the screen, then I would set it centre.

Other times I would have it random.

But it does work no matter where you put it.
Even if it is just in the corner of your eye, your mind will get the message.

----------


## Cammy

> Whatever you think would work best.
> I mean, if you're playing a game like CS: Source or another FPS where you are mostly looking in the centre of the screen, then I would set it centre.
> 
> Other times I would have it random.
> 
> But it does work no matter where you put it.
> Even if it is just in the corner of your eye, your mind will get the message.



Thanks, im going to be using it all week, will let you know if i lucid while using it.  :smiley:

----------


## TalkingHead

How often has this technique kept others awake instead of acheiving lucidity?  I'm just curious because I keep giving up on moving my fingers only to fall asleep soon after.  I guess I'm just looking for more advice if possible about navigating the "razors edge" between wakefulness and dreaming.  

So a related question:  What does everyone focus on when they are moving their fingers.  Their breath?  A previous dream?  Do you focus on your body or try to avoid this type of focus.

Thanks!

----------


## Bakuryu

When i tried this techique on the 24, it worked, i woke up a sec later when i realized that i was dreaming, i think because it felt weird being able to breath when my nose was closed, haha.

Last morning i didn't have any luck, i'll try next morning.

_

About brain bullet, i find that it is working, at least for my dream recall, before using it i was able to remember just 1 dream, and not every night.
But after 6-7hrs of using it, i recalled 3-4 dreams last night. and 2-3 the other night.

----------


## Swikity

@Talkinghead: If you move your fingers ever so slightly, there should be a very distinct feeling in your head.
I mean SO slightly.
Like, so little that you can barely see them moving.

Then just concentrate on that feeling.

----------


## FatalForces

I used the FILD technique last night after naturally waking up from a dream

I did it for about 1 minute, did the nose RC and I couldn't breathe so I thought I was awake. I decided to look at my hand and saw initially 5 fingers...but when I counted them I kept getting 6

I said huh, must be dreaming or something...and went to sleep >.<

I'll try again tonight except be more alert to RC results

----------


## TalkingHead

> @Talkinghead: If you move your fingers ever so slightly, there should be a very distinct feeling in your head.
> I mean SO slightly.
> Like, so little that you can barely see them moving.
> 
> Then just concentrate on that feeling.




Thanks Swikity;  I'd imagine its kind of like a alternating pulse, left right left right in your head, no?

----------


## wan4gr

This sounds good i'll try it tonight. I must admit the though of SP scares me a bit too and whenever i try MILD i forget to visualise and just fall asleep.

Still waiting for my first LD!  :smiley:

----------


## Hero

It's Hero again, I'm starting to try the FILD technique again but am still having problems. 

Early this morning I woke up from a dream and decided to FILD. I relaxed and began to slowly tap my bed with my two fingers. I did it for about 15 seconds and I did a reality check and no lucid results. What am I doing wrong?
          I get close to sleep, FILD for alittle bit, and have no lucid results.

 Oh and you can do this even out of your REM period right?

----------


## TalkingHead

This is an add-on to the waking up phase of the FILD method. 

What've I've done is 1) taken a cotton glove and cutoff the fingers so its not too hot.  
2) put velcro on the back of my phone and the glove.  
3) I set my alarm for 4 hours after I go to bed.  Then I put my glove on with the cell phone attached to it.
4) the cell phone alarm is set to go off in a half hour and then snooze for 15-20 minutes thereafter.

This allows me to wake up and shut off my alarm, hopefully without exiting Sleep paralysis because I don't have to move to shut off my alarm.  Unfortunatley, this hasn't worked yet for me, one of the reasons I think being that my alarm is too loud and jarring. 

So, does anyone know of a cell phone that has buttons on the outside and a VIBRATING alarm feature?
Thanks.

----------


## mikeyfbi

I was just RUDELY awoken by a telephone that wouldn't hang up...and stumbled upon this...gonna try it asap...thx dude.

Mike

EDIT.
PS.

I have a cell phone that I don't use anymore that has this.
You choose the ring for the alarm (or just vibrate) and is a snooze button on the side.
PM me if you are interested or whatever....it's an LG something something...I forget  :Sad:

----------


## TalkingHead

hey Swikity, I was just thinking that this and DEILD are really the only techniques not listed in Laberge's book.  Have you tried emailing the Lucidity Institue to see if they'd be interested in experimenting with this?  I'm just personally really excited about it because it seems to have so much potential.  I'll keep trying..

----------


## Swikity

> hey Swikity, I was just thinking that this and DEILD are really the only techniques not listed in Laberge's book.  Have you tried emailing the Lucidity Institue to see if they'd be interested in experimenting with this?  I'm just personally really excited about it because it seems to have so much potential.  I'll keep trying..



iPhone  :wink2: 
Most slider phones actually...

Hmm.
Never thought of that.

Do they have a site that I could reach them at?

----------


## TalkingHead

www.lucidity.com

Also, would anyone know of any phones that have a feature which allows you to record the ringtone with your own voice?

----------


## Swikity

I'm sure iPhone can.

----------


## TalkingHead

Has anyone had success with this method lately?  I continue to be either too awake or too drowsy to do this right.  I mainly need more discipline for when I fall right back to sleep I think.

----------


## Swikity

> Has anyone had success with this method lately?  I continue to be either too awake or too drowsy to do this right.  I mainly need more discipline for when I fall right back to sleep I think.



Actually, quite the co-incidence.
I was just going to bump this thread with a recent sucess story.

I find that you need to be diligent with it.
You cant do it for ten seconds then just be like "Screw this".

I was away for a while but now Im back!

----------


## Menthol

I had success with it last night. Very easy to do.

----------


## Swikity

Good to hear.
I'm contacting the lucidity institute to see if they'll support this LD method.

----------


## Drogo

So how long is good to sleep before doing this, 5-6 hours or shorter?

----------


## jaasum

Forgive me if this has been asked before (newbie) or it's obvious, but is FILD just a technique for WILD? Instead of counting or breathing it may be easier to alternate your fingers?

----------


## Swikity

@Drogo: You have to wake up in the middle of your REM period which yes, can start anywhere between 5-6 hours after you go to sleep. It can be sooner however, how mine starts about half an hour after I fall asleep. Everyone is different I guess.

@jaasum: Not really. WILD is usually used with WBTB while staying up for about ten minutes before going back to bed. With FILD, the shorter you are awake, the better. And you don't enter SP.

----------


## jaasum

> @jaasum: Not really. WILD is usually used with WBTB while staying up for about ten minutes before going back to bed. With FILD, the shorter you are awake, the better. And you don't enter SP.



So does this produce less vivid Lucid Dreams than a WILD?

----------


## Swikity

No, not at all.
Its just way easier to enter than a WILD.

----------


## jaasum

Okay, awesome. I am going to try to use this technique the next few nights because I feel it will fit me the best. 

Thanks!

----------


## Drogo

Is it just me or does anyone else find it difficult to fall asleep while tapping your fingers? Maybe I tap too fast or hard....  :Oops:

----------


## Swikity

You don't tap your fingers.
You move them up and down so slowly that you can just barely feel them moving.
You should get a distinct feeling in your head while doing this.

----------


## Drogo

> You don't tap your fingers.
> You move them up and down so slowly that you can just barely feel them moving.
> You should get a distinct feeling in your head while doing this.



Yea that's what I meant, sorry  :tongue2: 

I'll just keep on trying then!

----------


## Blaze Haze

It does work, I just tried it two days ago, but I felt SP and chickened out.  Ill try it again tomorrow morning I guess.

----------


## Selmuir

> It does work, I just tried it two days ago, but I felt SP and chickened out.  Ill try it again tomorrow morning I guess.



Please dont be scared of SP its really nothing to worry about ,

----------


## Blaze Haze

yea I know that now, but for some reason its a lot scarier when Im half conscious, because I first notice an adrenalin rush and 5 seconds later Im being pulled in.  Its Im being pulled out of my body.  All I have to do is just remind myself that It always happens, because it does.  Every night.  Well anyway, I'll tell you how it works tomorrow.

----------


## Selmuir

I was like that aswell but if your not scared of it you will have a higher sucsess rate , well i did anyway  ::D:

----------


## Swikity

SP is rare with this technique, however it *can* happen.
The only thing is, SP is a lot less scary when you're lying on you're stomache with your face in your pillow and your sheets over your head then when you're lying on your back with your sheets below your elbows.

----------


## Selmuir

In my opinion SP is wey over rated , its not scary at all

----------


## Blaze Haze

well, I fucked up last nite because I went back to sleep.  For some reason I find it difficult to keep on moving my fingers.  I always find myself spacing out and then realizing I forgot to do keep moving them, because I barely notice it as it is.  Maybe I should put a little more movement in?  I mean the morning I almost did it, I moved both fingers about 1/4 of a centimeter in each direction w/o actually lifting them, but instead pushing them into the soft matress.  Another question, I've heard from WILD tutorials that you see HI before SP, but its never happened to me.  So do I think about where I want to be first or does my brain choose w/o my say.  I know you don't want to supress anything your brain does, or else you wake, but if I were to want to be on the moon, and imagine it as I went in, would I be there?

----------


## Swikity

If you can.
Some people find it difficult to keep their mind focused on a specific scene while drifting off to sleep, however.
If you do, you should almost see the scene create in front of you.

HI usually starts with flowing lights and patterns.
Im sure everyone has seen this before.
When you see it, you'll know you're on the right path.

----------


## Blaze Haze

well I see those all the time.  I just closed my eyes a second ago to see little blips floating around my vision.  Not as severe as if I were to put my finger on my eyelid and push my eye a little, that is severe HI to me, but when I close my eyes, I never see just black, I usually see the image I was just looking at for about 30 seconds followed by weak little HI dots and shapes.  Im sitting right here and Im doin it right now.  I don't necesarily have to be laying down and tired to do it.  One thing I am becoming good at is to close my eyes and visualize and in some cases see shapes and pictures (for brief moments) as though I am in b/w dream and reality.  But that's different, I'm aware of that.  And again, I missed my chance this morning because I fell back to sleep, I think I need to turn a light on for 5-10 minutes or something before I do this, just so my mind is awake enough to pay attention.  However concerning SP, Ive begun to convince myself that SP is nothing more than the gate b/w the real world, and paradise, considering how much more fun my dreams are than real life.  So I definatley have the resolve to go through SP.  And for those who claim that SP isn't scary, your right, but Im a n00b and Im trying to get better but I don't have the experience w/ SP to not care about it like you, if you can sorta know what Im talking about.

----------


## Blaze Haze

YESS!! I did a FILD right, finally!  I even did it without SP.  I had a FA and supposedly my dad was outside my room and wanted me to get up and get dressed.  I walked into the bathroom, doing the nose RC you talked about, and it told me I was awake.  But there was something telling me I was dreaming, so I tried my own as I was stepping into the bathroom and became lucid.  I wanted to get out to fly around, but the door slammed shut by itself.  The house was trying to lock me in, but I fired energy into the wall and blew a 6 ft. hole in it.  As I stepped out, my vision faded to black and I awoke.  Short I know, but it worked and thank you sooooo much for posting this.  FILD is my new favorite technique!

----------


## TalkingHead

> YESS!! I did a FILD right, finally! I even did it without SP. I had a FA and supposedly my dad was outside my room and wanted me to get up and get dressed. I walked into the bathroom, doing the nose RC you talked about, and it told me I was awake. But there was something telling me I was dreaming, so I tried my own as I was stepping into the bathroom and became lucid. I wanted to get out to fly around, but the door slammed shut by itself. The house was trying to lock me in, but I fired energy into the wall and blew a 6 ft. hole in it. As I stepped out, my vision faded to black and I awoke. Short I know, but it worked and thank you sooooo much for posting this. FILD is my new favorite technique!



Congratulations!  Do you think you could describe the transition into your False Awakening more?  I think this is the crutial point and I know I struggle with it.  Did you feel yourself becoming more relaxed or becoming unconscious?  Did you forget at any point that you were trying to move your fingers and perhaps just felt them moving on your own?

----------


## Blaze Haze

Well, I was doing the finger movement and began to feel a small adrenalin rush, my breathing increased into smaller but quicker breathes (mightve been because of the anticipation of the impending LD I was expecting and less of the transition) and began to see changes from HI into what looked like my ceiling with the faint glow of my alarm clock's green LED lighted numbers.  I thought I opened my eyes by accident for a moment and closed them again.  About five seconds went by before my door opened and I heard my dads voice telling me to wake up and get dressed.  I got up and went straight to the bathroom, and as I walked through the hallway, I did the nasal passage RC that Swikity mentioned in the directions.  It told me I was awake at first, but I just knew something was wrong.  My morning routine wasn't right, the light from the kitchen had a different, whiter complexion to it, and I saw morning light from the edges of the bathroom window, but I knew it was only 4 am.  So I tried my backup RC, holding my nose and breathing.  I then became lucid

As for remembering to move my fingers, this time I did not forget, but I did move them more than this thread tells you to, only because I have found that I need to or else I end up forgeting.  The thing about barely moving them and trying to do it slow is that it doesnt seem noticeable as I'm zoning out, so therefore I would stop moving them, but its such a little change that it ends up happening without notice.  As I was slipping in deeper, I felt a different feeling in my fingers.  It's hard to explain, but if you could imagine the feeling of your real fingers and the feeling of your dream fingers slowly beginning to intertwine together, thats about the closest I can describe for you.  

I hope this works!!!
Good Luck and Happy FILDing!!!

~Rob Hayes

----------


## Artemesia

Thank you so much for this information. It made my first lucid dream come true! I've had two "lucid" dreams before but it felt like a was dreaming that I was lucid both times on further investigation. However this was the most clear realistic thing I have ever experianced.

But all did not go smoothly... first I had set my alarm for 4 am it never went off but I did wake up at 6:10 and thought it was too late to do the FILD technique. But, after about 5 min. I entered the most horrifying and helpless feeling in my life, sleep paralysis. After 4 seconds of screeching and the blood pumping wildly through my head I tryed to open my eyes and stop this... but it kept happening even with my eyes open. So I just along with it and after flashes of peoples faces and dead people (I have no idea) I felt like I wasnt part of "me" anymore... I don't know how to explain this. But I knew that I was no doubt dreaming and tried to move and after a bit I could crawl out of bed and crawled to my door were I rubbed my hands together and it was suddenly open and on the otherside was...the cosmos. I took a dive and had the time of my life doing what not that could fill a book. I woke up about 15 min after, suddenly with no warning. 

Even if the SP was really kinda scary I do it in a (rapid and forcible) heartbeat... A lot easier than all the techniques I have tried and it worked in one try. yay. DO IT.

----------


## hellopotato

sorry for reviving a dead thread...but when you do the reality check, can you reach with your other hand to plug your nose? or does that wake you up

----------


## Marvo

Do it with your hand. If you really are lucid, you're eventually gonna move anyway.

----------


## MEGAKILL

this is the first time I've read about this method. It sounds basicly like a method for Wilding. Is that right, or am I way off?

----------


## Selmuir

> this is the first time I've read about this method. It sounds basicly like a method for Wilding. Is that right, or am I way off?



Yea a bit lol

----------


## Wavefunction

> Yea a bit lol



No, I think MEGAKILL had it right. It's WILD with some finger motion, correct? You're still going from waking to dreaming consciously.

----------


## HakktHazard

I've had a success with this method before, but it wasn't quite what I had hoped for.

While doing a FILD I suddenly felt like I was in a different state of reality, somewhere different from where I had always been.  I opened my eyes; not my real eyes, but my dream eyes.  I saw the inside of my room, and was looking at the door.  

My vision was pretty screwed up.  Everythings was in different shades of blue, like a black and white movie except with a blue tint.  Everything was sketchy, and rapidly shaking.  

I couldn't move, save for my arm.  I was fully aware at this point.  I tried to reach for the door, but before long, everything went dark and all was lost.

So, it wasn't really a _full_ success, but it was a success none the less.

----------


## Selmuir

> No, I think MEGAKILL had it right. It's WILD with some finger motion, correct? You're still going from waking to dreaming consciously.



Yea but the finger bit is not in the Wild so it is off  ::banana:: 
and thats the whole concept off FILD

----------


## Spiderweb

This method got me into my first LD ::D:  ::D:

----------


## l3xicon

Ive been trying to lucid dream for about two weeks. and i had a dream recall of about 2-3 a night. I go to bed at about 12 and wake up at about 5 every night because i tell myself i will every night. so this technique seems like it would be perfect for me. But i usually wake up and am still tired but i cant go back to sleep. espesially if im trying to have a lucid dream. 

Ive only tryed this tech once and i was to awake. but i want to try again. the only thing is, wont i get worse dream recall because with fild you cant completely wake up meaning i cant write in my journal in the middle of the night?

----------


## Kyhaar

When doing the FILD, do I have my eyes open or shut (when starting the finger tapping thing). Other than that, I'm ready to try it tonight.

----------


## Selmuir

> When doing the FILD, do I have my eyes open or shut (when starting the finger tapping thing). Other than that, I'm ready to try it tonight.



Im pretty sure Closed

----------


## Kyhaar

Attempts:

I became very, very relaxed as I did this. Soon, I think I was beginning to fall asleep, as I could no longer feel the mattress beneath my fingers as I (attempted to) shift their weight. I subconciously gave up and let sleep claim me.... so yeah

So close, though- I was falling asleep I think!

----------


## kel

I just wanted to say that I read about tis technique almost a month ago.. an hour ago I was in an LD and I told myself that once i wake up i wont move a muscle then went on with my dream.

As soon as my nightstand crept into my dream as i slightly opened my eyes and i could feel my room around me, i quickly closed them and continued my fast breathing that I had just as i woke up.... and about 10 seconds into it i felt my body falling asleep. and BAm i peek out and Im back in my lucid!!
did this 2wice then I think my body did really get enough sleep by that time and I couldnt wait to write about it.. 

DIDNT do the finger terchnique part- cause i didnt remember to do it.. BUt it was quite a challenge to lay perfectly still, especially the fast breathing that comes with sleeping is hard to keep up as well.. but will def use this alot now!   

 ::banana::

----------


## kel

maybe you opened your dream eyes too soon?

----------


## Kyhaar

> maybe you opened your dream eyes too soon?



Is that a reply to my attempt?

----------


## Chris182t

I can never get this method to work for me.
I end up waking up in the middle of the night and trying it probably everyday, but i just fall asleep when doing the finger thing  ::embarrassed::

----------


## lucidboarder

> I find that the best thing about FILD for me is that it is simple to get into. It is the perfect method for beginners, as you don't enter Sleep Paralysis, therefore it is much less intimidating.



Could you explain why this bypasses sleep paralysis? You say this makes your body go to sleep while your mind is still awake, isnt that sp? 

Also, will a dream come to you, or will you simply be in darkness, but in a dream state?

----------


## Altasi

I tried it out, but didn't work so well for me. I'll stick to DILD'ing!  ::D:

----------


## DreamChaser

Great way to get to sleep.
Like counting sheep.
Sorry.

----------


## lucidboarder

I tried this technique last night, i got to bed really late so i coulndt not do a brief awakening, but i figured i was exhausted enough that it might work anyway. 

Tell me if what happened was what it was supposed to feel like. I started doing the finger motions. At first i did not feel anything, but in a little while i started feeling a little tingly and i thought i felt my breathing getting softer, my mind felt suddenly light headed and my thoughts on moving my fingers seemed to be distant, i thought this might mean i had achieved the goal, and did a reality check with that muscle-at-the-back-of-your-throat method and found i was still awake. Was i at least on the right track and should just wait longer?

----------


## Nightfallspy

Thank you so much im going to try this tonight  :smiley:

----------


## zobey

Man, since page 2 I haven't had any success with this.  I've moved on to MILD and VILD.  Do you have any really specific tips for FILD?

[EDIT] lucidboarder, you were on the right track.  Try to visualize some stuff next time and you could end up with a combo FILD/VILD.

----------


## Swikity

All I can say is that you really have to get those fingers moving so slowly so that you can almost feel it inside your brain.
It's hard to describe.

This is pretty much a DILD but with something easier to concentrate on, other than thoughts.

Like I said earlier, just wiggle your two fingers on your keyboard just enough so that the keys just barely wiggle. 
Do it like that.

----------


## kel

> Is that a reply to my attempt?



 
yup

----------


## FatalForces

Hey, I've been gone for a while due to busy schedules and stress hindering my ability to LD, but I'm going to try a FILD again tonight and report back my results.

Wish me luck!

----------


## Swank

I actually got this to work once after reading the tech, it was a really strange way to get lucid. Since that one time I havnt been able to do it though - I dont know if theres really a secret, pretend youre playing a piano, keep your fingers away from your bed or something for them to brush again, and......hope?

----------


## Shamrox

I might try this

----------


## Arrekasu

I'm not sure if someone already said this, I didn't read everypage, but you mentioned that when you close your nasal passage, something in the back of your throat stops you from breathing. You swallow and the same thing happens. That 'thing' that closes in the back of your throat is a muscle tissue called an epiglottis. Just telling you so you know.

----------


## Shamrox

> I'm not sure if someone already said this, I didn't read everypage, but you mentioned that when you close your nasal passage, something in the back of your throat stops you from breathing. You swallow and the same thing happens. That 'thing' that closes in the back of your throat is a muscle tissue called an epiglottis. Just telling you so you know.



simply genuis

----------


## Amelaclya

> Could you explain why this bypasses sleep paralysis? You say this makes your body go to sleep while your mind is still awake, isnt that sp? 
> 
> Also, will a dream come to you, or will you simply be in darkness, but in a dream state?



I don't know why it bypasses sleep paralysis but it certainly seems to.  From everything I've heard about FILD it only works after you've just woken up after having been sleeping for awhile (I could be wrong - please correct me if so) unlike other forms of WILDs where you can do it from complete wakefulness.  So that may have something to do with it.  

I have been doing this whenever I remember after briefly awakening during the night and it works wonders.  After about 10 sec I feel myself falling into blackness and about 20 sec of that I enter a dream.  For some reason though, I never can choose where I want to start my dream like other WILD'ing techniques so I have to teleport to where I want to go.  But its a very easy way to get a lucid so I'm not complaining  :smiley:  

The trick is to not really move your fingers at all, but to just be "ready" to move them.  Tensing the muscles as if you're about to move but actually keep your fingers still.  I'm sorry I suck at explaining  :Sad:

----------


## Shamrox

i tried this the other night, i cant remember what happened i didnt fall asleep i think i just got bored and quit, however i was in a state of full awakefullness so ill try it again in the WBTB way you suggested

----------


## Spiderweb

This is the method that gave me 2 lucid dreams....
I tried other methods, but i think i'm just better off developing this method more so i can get lucid every night using this method :smiley:

----------


## Nugget75

This is how I got my first few lucids. I find that If I get up for 20 minutes or so, go on dreamviews and read about lucid dreaming, then get back in bed until i feel really tired and begin this method I've had the best success. That way, if you fall asleep during the actual finger movement, all your attention towards lucid dreaming sometimes leads to a lucid dream anyway.
   This may have been mentioned before, but keep your eyes closed during the RC, and if it works, don't open your eyes! Opening your dream eyes too soon can wake you up. Just imagine your surroundings, (bedroom or whatever) and it will start to take shape as if your eyes were open. Then get up and move around. I personally like this method because you can try it every night without much effort and still get decent results.

----------


## Burns

Added the original tutorial to the tutorial section. You can view the official tutorial here: http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=52001

Congrats, Swikity!  ::D:

----------


## nullbyte00

Is there any other RC I could do besides closing the nasal passage thingy? Because I can't do that...

----------


## Vance

> I'm not sure if someone already said this, I didn't read everypage, but you mentioned that when you close your nasal passage, something in the back of your throat stops you from breathing. You swallow and the same thing happens. That 'thing' that closes in the back of your throat is a muscle tissue called an epiglottis. Just telling you so you know.



Incorrect. The epiglottis is in your actual throat. Try to breathe out without letting yourself, with your mouth open. 

Or exhale and stop yourself without your mouth closing or using your tongue.  

Kind of like when you do the groan that you do when you just wake up, that "crackling" at the back of your throat is you closing your epiglottis lightly and trying to exhale.

It's actual function is to stop food from going down your windpipe. Just telling you so you know.

----------


## i make it rain

the way i picture the throat RC is to swallow but stop and hold the motion halfway through, and then try to breathe through your nose--you shouldnt be able to. 

hey i have a question. What do you think about as you FILD? do you count, focus on your fingers, or just let your mind wonder?

----------


## ld411

the water method worked but when i woke up i forgot to do FILD!

----------


## LittleBuddy

so with this method, do u feel like u r still just laying in ur bed when u go for the RC? like, is there any feeling of like transition? no SP or anything???

----------


## Exhalent

like LittleBuddy asked, how does it feel during the transition?

----------


## Swikity

Sorry guys, I haven't been to active lately.

During the transition, there can be many different feelings.
Certain signs of sleep paralysis can be apparent during the transition, but much less severe than normal sleep paralysis.

As well as this, you may feel like your body is vibrating like crazy, or that your eyes are going crazy in their sockets.

And to answer some questions, this doesn't make you bypass SP, rather it makes it much less intense.
Since you're lying on your stomach with your eyes closed, you won't see anything other than shapes and dream scenes.
And lying on your stomach can make you much more comfortable and safe, especially when you have your sheets over your head xD

----------


## Spenser

whooa hold on since when do we lie on our stomachs is this a requirment?

----------


## Swikity

xD

It's not a requirement.
It's whatever position is most comfortable to you.

Mine is lying on my stomach.
You can lie on your side, back, head, whatever.

----------


## i make it rain

> hey i have a question. What do you think about as you FILD? do you count, focus on your fingers, or just let your mind wonder?



i think you missed my question. well here it is again. thanks for the tutorial.

----------


## Nightvixen

sounds intersting, I´ll try it tonite

----------


## Spenser

ok i no this has  been said before but i was wondering. Do you think it would be okay for me to get up and take a piss becuase i keep falling back to sleep and i figure if i get up for like 1 min i should be able to fall asleep pretty quickly?

Let me know

----------


## PaleRider

> Do you think it would be okay for me to get up and take a piss becuase i keep falling back to sleep and i figure if i get up for like 1 min i should be able to fall asleep pretty quickly?
> 
> Let me know




I'm no expert, but of the few times I've been able to successfully FILD, it didn't matter whether or not I got up to go to the bathroom.  That is, I've done it after getting up for a minute or two and going back to bed.  They key seems to be finding that very narrow and special window of time between being too tired and falling right back asleep, yet not too awake to just lay there for a long time.

*Quote from I make it rain*: What do you think about as you FILD? do you count, focus on your fingers, or just let your mind wonder?

Again, I'm not the expert, but I focused my mind on moving my fingers rhythmically.  Lots of times I'll find myself falling asleep and therefore my fingers aren't moving any more.  Sometimes I just fall asleep (= Failed FILD).  But every now and again I'll kind of come back to consciousness/wakefulness and realize that I've stopped moving my fingers.  I just start moving them again and focusing on it.  I've had FA's, like Swikety said, because I had actually "woken up" in my dream, and didn't realize I was sleeping!  So I'm lying there dreaming that I'm lying in my bed, thinking to myself, "you've got to keep moving your fingers."  The key of course is to do RC's to recognize if you're dreaming.  Once or twice when focusing on moving my fingers, I've had the sensation of SP come on, felt like my arm was going to sleep and becoming very heavy, and then my body felt like it was sliding across the bed.  I recognized this as SP and entered an LD.

Like most other techniques, this has worked for me after 5-6+ hours of sleep, when I'm not so tired that I fall right back to sleep, and can enter a dream more easily.

Other advice of Swikety's I liked and followed, is to just give it up after a few minutes if the timing isn't right.  No sense in lying there twitching your fingers forever and getting frustrated, it seems to be very important finding that spot between sleep and wakefulness.  Or, let yourself relax naturally and almost fall asleep, THEN start moving your fingers and focusing on that.

----------


## LittleBuddy

man, i just cant do this when i set the alarm cause turning it off wakes me up too much

just thought of somthing. if u dont understand the whole close passage and try to breathe through nose thing, its like this:

*make a snorting noise, but just dont let the skin near ur throat 'flap', to make the noise. just hold it there. that is the RC*

 i dunno, i think thats pretty easy to understand

----------


## CDR

I'm assuming you move the fingers as little as possible?

Btw, I had a lucid dream related to this. I did a WBTB but no finger technique, I then was lying in my bed, in a nightmare dream, I could sense that. Anyway, I didn't have a false awakening, I dream't of one, and I realised withouth doing anything it was a lucid dream. I wasn't quite confident in if I wanted to proceed, but I did. I tried finger through hand technique and it went into my hand. Then it proceeded to another area, and me and someone who I didn't know was gonna go to my house to pick something up, I somehow knew the nightmare was coming and then all hell broke loose...

----------


## rampage

I tried this last night and fell asleep without becoming lucid, was I just too tired to remain focused enough or did I do something else wrong.

----------


## Conquer

(Sorry for semi-grave dig) 

I tried this a couple nights ago and when I had SP it felt like my body was rocking forward and backwards slightly. It was very intense. I didn't succeed in getting to sleep but the sensation was trippy. I found the technique really helped with obtaining SP. Thanks for sharing.  :smiley:

----------


## wwe101

tried this,  this morning with the alarm but couldnt fall back to sleep in time.  will try it again.  hope it works.

----------


## Explode

> tried this,  this morning with the alarm but couldnt fall back to sleep in time.  will try it again.  hope it works.



The reason is probably because you are moving around too much to get to your alarm. I could be wrong though.

----------


## Swikity

Yeah, exactly.

And also, derejrcar told me a way easier way of explaining how to do the hands-free nose RC.

Basically just close your mouth and try to breathe through your mouth while it's still closed.

A lot of people have seemed to have trouble understanding how to do it, so I'd like to thank derejrcar for clearing that up.

----------


## BohmaN

The hardest part about this is not to fall asleep. You EASILY lose focus when you just turn off your alarm in a few sec and lay down again.

----------


## Mew151

I really want to try this because I've never been lucid before.  ::banana::

----------


## Swikity

Yeah, that's what the fingers are for.

Moving your fingers so slightly gives you something to keep your focus on.


@Mew151-Good luck getting lucid!

----------


## punkstar

ive never actually attempted this... something to try tomorow morning before i have to go march in the parade.... haha

----------


## tapir95

im just posting this to someone random's comment because i want to share with those wo sometimes do wake up naturaly after a dream...

        if you wake up after a dream and it is early in the morning {somewhere preferable to 2-5 oclock} than fter that keep yourself awake for at least a minute straight (the more you have to force yourself to do so the better)  then after that minute lay back down in your bed and think about your previous dream and how you left off.  You will be aware at the time if you re enter that dream area then you will know it is a dream.  I find this method easiest for me and i also think it helps alot with control over yourself when you are in this enviornment.

----------


## Swikity

> im just posting this to someone random's comment because i want to share with those wo sometimes do wake up naturaly after a dream...
> 
>         if you wake up after a dream and it is early in the morning {somewhere preferable to 2-5 oclock} than fter that keep yourself awake for at least a minute straight (the more you have to force yourself to do so the better)  then after that minute lay back down in your bed and think about your previous dream and how you left off.  You will be aware at the time if you re enter that dream area then you will know it is a dream.  I find this method easiest for me and i also think it helps alot with control over yourself when you are in this enviornment.



How did the transition feel for this method?
Did you experiance lots of SP?

----------


## Halocuber

Cool , Im going to try this tonight.  Hopefully evil demons wont try to killed my during SP   ::laughhard::    ( yes I know thats normal during SP)

----------


## Evoloth

If I can manage to sleep tonight I will try this. It seems that it could be an interesting way to LD.

----------


## Swikity

> Cool , Im going to try this tonight.  Hopefully evil demons wont try to killed my during SP     ( yes I know thats normal during SP)



Yeah, but I find lying on my chest with the sheets over my ears makes SP go quicker (sometimes not even happen), and it makes it less scary.

----------


## Halocuber

This works  :boogie: 


I got a really nice Lucid dream from this and it was my first attempt  ::D: 

Also the SP wasnt even scary at all. I guess because you are REALLY tired during this method.  Thx , for this wonderful and easy method. ::bowdown::

----------


## ladoys

possibly maybe worth trying

----------


## rampage

Thanks for this method I just got it to work the night before last after a few failed attempts.

----------


## ladoys

jeez shouldnt give a title like that. That causes a lot of responses.

----------


## MoonDreams

Really sorry to dig up an old thread, but I really think I might be able to do this one. I always wake up after my dreams end, and I hope that I can become lucid this way. I'll try it tonight and post my results! Thanks for the TUT!

----------


## Risos

Nice method. I actually tried this. I woke up at about 7:30 so it was light outside but i tried it anyway. I actually ended up doing an FA and i rearanged a blanket that i had on my bed, and then i woke up for real. I was soooo pissed off at myself for not doing a reality check.

----------


## moonshine

Great tutorial. 

Am I right in saying that fild works because you can move your eyes and your fingers in
SP.

In which case Im wondering that if you fall asleep with a travel alarm in your hand, 
if you can switch it of just by moving your fingers when you are woken up, 
you should still be able to slip back in to SP relatively easy?

What do you reckon?

----------


## DeLorean Dude

I am going to try this tonight and hope I have my first ever lucid dream!

----------


## Mkmaster2400

Wow This worked the first time but now I forget how I moved my fingers when I got it to work. Can somebody help?

----------


## pvd

I decided to try this method last night. First I went to sleep doing it and I got some slight visuals and sounds(nothing vivid). I woke up around 4am read about lucid dreaming a bit, then went back to sleep. I did the FILD again and ended up have either 3 LDs or 3 different parts of a lucid dream. I used spinning/rubbing hands to make dream scenes come back and yelled out "Clarity!" and watched an other scene come out really clear. 

I dont know what caused me to have the LD but all I know is thats the most success Ive had since I started out 3 weeks ago. Thanks a lot for sharing this method!

----------


## fragmastr

So this is basically like using your fingers as an anchor for WILD?

----------


## Swikity

Thanks for sharing your stories, guys.
I'm glad it worked for you.
I'm back on DV for a bit, I just was inactive for a LONG time.

@MKMaster: Try moving them REALLY slightly. I feel that the slighter you move them, the more you concentrate on them without it keeping you awake.

----------


## Asem

thanks for the great guide! i'll try it tonight, and report back.

----------


## DreamVortex

Wow, awesome tutorial! Im gonna try this now and i will report back to tell you if it worked.  :smiley:

----------


## Integral

Great technique Swikity. I tried it for the first time last night and it worked. I came to this forum yesterday looking for something that would help me attain lucidity on a more regular basis than DILD and this seems to be just the thing so many thanks from me  :smiley:

----------


## DreamVortex

I find it hard to sleep on my back...

----------


## rahim9876

> I find it hard to sleep on my back...



yea me 2. i sleep on my right side and my right arm so idk how to move my fingers. i guess this isnt for us lol

----------


## TunaSammich

I lol'd at "I had an LD during school"
Boring classes eh?

----------


## Arch

Unlocked, not sure why this was locked in the first place

----------


## Ameerah

Ive tried to do this for the pass two nights (and afternoon naps) without success. Ive set my alarm for 4 hours after sleeping. I wake up 5 hours instead with one clear memory of a non-lucid dream. I try to FILD but with no luck. I have been doing this for the pass 2 days. Please help.

----------


## Zoth

Saw some people talking about this technique and their experiences are pretty funny  :tongue2:

----------


## Scionox

_*Moved to Induction techniques*_

----------


## Conor58

I set an alarm to wake me up at 10am so I got 5 hours of sleep. 5-10. I sat up in my bed and turnt off my alarm. As soon as I woke up I tried fild. I tapped my fingers slowly as possible and did a reality check. It didn't work  :Sad:  I've actually been training to succeed to LD but it never works. I have a dream literally nearly every night so I have good dream recall. Any suggestions on what i did wrong or what I could of done ?

----------


## Swikity

Honestly, it's really just finding the technique that works for you.
FILD works good for me since I usually have a pretty hard time keeping focused while doing a WILD. My mind usually wanders and then I end up going into a normal sleep.

Definitely explore other methods and find whatever works best for you, that's what I would say.

----------


## Viperex

Hey guys,

Tried this last night. Woke up at 2 am fell asleep for some reason and woke up half an hour later attempted the FILD method but I kept on falling asleep...

Any tips for staying awake? Or when I wake up at night should I try and wake up a bit more

Thanks in advance for any replies.

----------


## bsand1217

> I tried this technique, and I think I did it, but once again, my brain tricked me. I got up, turned off my alarm, and got back to bed again. Then I relaxed for a minute. Even at this point, images of zerg-hydralisks were passing by my vision. I started to tap my fingers. Then I got up and thought "Didn't work" and got back and did it again, whereafter I fell asleep. I felt a bit weird.
> 
> I always forget to do the damn reality-checks 
> I'll try again tonight



 so if I don't do a reality check and my dream feels completly real and I give up because I think I failed that mean I could have possibly been dreaming?

----------


## ravanoos

At the method with the piano, you have to immagine the music in your mind or just to move your fingers?

----------


## xIGSxTEMPERR

when I wake up from my alarm and try to fild Im do tired that I forget what to do . I go to sleep at 12 and get up at 5:30.  what am I doing wrong? also when I try to fild and do remember what to do I fall asleep. please help asap

----------


## xIGSxTEMPERR

I just woke up for a fild and I did the finger movement. I'm sleeping near my parents and they snore. lol. are you supposed to try this in  total as silence? please help

----------


## ravanoos

apparently no one gives a sh*t anymore about this thread...

----------


## xIGSxTEMPERR

forreals. sh*T!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Acey

What if your a deep sleeper? like me because,when i had my alarm broken one of my room mates woke me up and they told ,me they had to try 28 times just to wake me up also i cant wake up in the middle of the night so what do i do?

----------


## Acey

> when I wake up from my alarm and try to fild Im do tired that I forget what to do . I go to sleep at 12 and get up at 5:30.  what am I doing wrong? also when I try to fild and do remember what to do I fall asleep. please help asap



You dont do the fild imidiatly you have to wait like 10 mins or 30 mins *from what i heard sometimes it takes 10 n sometimes 30 or more*
and then try it.
also you need to do the fild teqneique when you feel yourself slip away into almost sleeping kinda feeling if you feel your eyelids go heavy then do it :3 - Acey

----------


## Acey

> At the method with the piano, you have to immagine the music in your mind or just to move your fingers?



you just need to clear your mind and dont think about anything,dont talk to yourself or anything,no music no saying to your self : oh i do this then i do this n the..just do the technique :3

----------


## yermolenko

> so, i believe i may have had my first LD last night by using FILD! 
> 
> i usually wake up after having dreams.. so this seemed like a perfect method. tried it last night & within (what seemed like) seconds, i was in my LD. 
> 
> my only problem was.. i remember trying the spinning method and then doing a RC. i could control some aspects of the dream but not all. i would shout out loud for things to appear but they wouldn't. after becoming frustrated my LD faded.. any comments or suggestions?



Compare a LD to an onion, onions have layers
Same with LDs
Except there are only about 4 layers
The deeper the layer the more control you have being that layer 4 your basically God
Q: how do I get to a high layer?
A: depends on how well you did on your technice to get to a LD

----------


## Matt1

Welcome to Dreamviews!  :smiley: 





> Compare a LD to an onion, onions have layers
> Same with LDs
> Except there are only about 4 layers
> The deeper the layer the more control you have being that layer 4 your basically God



Are the four layers a rainy city, a hotel, a snow fortress, and Limbo city?  :wink2:  For most everyone, though, lucid dreams don't have clearly defined 'layers' like Inception. Rather, there are only changes of scene. And control has a lot to do with expectation and belief.

----------


## dlaliberte

The FILD method sounds intriguing to me, and I plan to try it.  The trick seems to be detecting when you have entered sleep, and I had a thought about how a variation of this method might help.

How about tapping on the surface of your phone, with an app running that is observing your taps and noticing when you have stopped.  That would mean you have slipped into a dream, and that would be a great time to prompt you with an RC, a sound, light, or a vibration, maybe after a short delay.   I'm curious to see whether this would help, particularly for people who tend to miss the slipping into dreamland, or get fooled by a false awakening.  Does anyone know of an app like this?  Shouldn't be hard to write.

----------


## DreamHighlander

I just read this thread yesterday and decided to try. I woke up at 4am and started to do the "finger moves". Like a minute after, i started to sense a little vibration on my body. But then it disappeared. It was the first time, so, i have to practice. But i guess this is a good technique.

----------


## FreeUnity

Sounds like a really interesting technique. Do you have any tips on how to know when I'm in my REM cycle. Any tells so I can pinpoint when to wake up? And when do I do the nasal rc? Throughout the day?

----------


## AstralMango

> Sounds like a really interesting technique. Do you have any tips on how to know when I'm in my REM cycle. Any tells so I can pinpoint when to wake up? And when do I do the nasal rc? Throughout the day?



Hi, FreeUnity. Everyone's REM cycles are different, so the only person that can find yours is _you._ Generally REM starts after 90 minutes and will get closer and longer as you sleep. If you wake up naturally in the middle of the night, that may also help to find your cycles.

Yep, you do RCs during the day (and as soon as you wake up if you want; gotta catch those pesky FAs). It works well with a mantra, and you gotta make sure you're questioning your reality. No use in doing it on autopilot; if you do that in a dream you'll probably not get lucid. Awareness is the key. Good luck.  ::dreaming::

----------


## FreeUnity

> Hi, FreeUnity. Everyone's REM cycles are different, so the only person that can find yours is _you._ Generally REM starts after 90 minutes and will get closer and longer as you sleep. If you wake up naturally in the middle of the night, that may also help to find your cycles.
> 
> Yep, you do RCs during the day (and as soon as you wake up if you want; gotta catch those pesky FAs). It works well with a mantra, and you gotta make sure you're questioning your reality. No use in doing it on autopilot; if you do that in a dream you'll probably not get lucid. Awareness is the key. Good luck.




Thank you looking forward to the possibility of more lucid dreams.

----------


## Xanous

I've read mention of this a lot and I finally gave it a try a few nights ago. I thought it would offer a different experience than my usual WILD but I found it kept me way too awake. I eventually rolled over and just went into non lucid sleep due to boredom. I plan to keep at it though. I think this method shows some promise if perfected.

----------


## PierceHerVeil

thanks

----------


## 4datdude20

Gonna try to do this tonight, last attempt I failed first time due to thinking ok much so decided to wait and after that I just fell asleep.

----------


## DreamHighlander

I found that this technique is great for meditation or for inducing a WILD. Because i'm doing this "finger flickering", my mind is concentrating on that task alone. And that puts my body in a deep relaxing state. Now, i never achieved WILD with this, but i got some vibrations and i felt deeply relaxed.

----------


## mitten1997

i''ll give it a try tonight...

----------


## mimihigurashi

Tried it this morning a few times, but every time after a minute or less of wiggling my index and middle finger I just fell asleep unconsciously. Did I not move my fingers fast/far enough to tell my brain to stay awake? Planning to give this a few more tries. But there's also the problem that my bedroom is quite bright in the morning and I have trouble falling back asleep if I stay awake longer than 2 minutes, and if I don't stay awake long enough I feel like I don't gain enough awareness. I haven't had a WILD in a long time, regardless of the techniques I tried, maybe the bright room is part of the problem if not the problem..

----------


## goldy101

Thank you sooo much will surely try it. ohhh thankssss

----------


## Ajanime22

So, after I wake up (at like 4am), I _shouldn't_ write down my dreams?? Because I usually do. So, shoild I just wake up, "play the piano", and then enter the LD?

----------


## JPDreeamnz

It depends Ajanime22
I usualy (if I wake tired enough) play the piano rigtht after woke
but you can write down a journal then start later, but you'll need to wait till your body get tired
You can write a few key words too, this way you don't need to full awake to journal it until morning

----------


## Tipharot

You know I'm actually starting to wonder if general repetitive movements speed up the dream process. I've done this technique before, but I always thought they key was not moving beyond a very slight amount. The other day however, I wanted to go do WILD or WBTB, I'd gotten up, but I had restless legs from waking up at a weird time. I kept kicking my legs back and forth and like fidgeting in my bed, unable to get back to sleep. But while I was doing this, it seemed to kick me right into the vivid stage of hypnagogia where life-like scenes appear, and so I just jumped straight into one.

It was the weirdest, I was in a dream, but in my body at the same time. I was not in sleep paralysis and could move my physical body, but I could also move my body inside the dream, and both felt equally real. I actually found I had to wait for a while for my actual body to paralyse itself, because otherwise my movements in the dream were causing me to move for real. I've repeated this technique since and while I didn't purposefully try and kick my legs or anything, I noticed that on a few of my successes, I was still moving about when it happened.

The other thing is it works a lot faster than regular WILD, like 30-120 seconds from laying down to being in a dream. So yes, any of you who struggle with being restless when you wake up for your WBTB, try not to worry about it, if you have to fidget, make it repetitive, try and relax anyway, and focus on the black behind your eyes until images form and can be entered.

IMO this kind of stuff is a gold mine for people like myself who struggle to get comfortable enough for sleep paralysis to occur.

----------

